# how to compress using KGB archiver?



## yoursfriend (Nov 4, 2006)

can any1 tell me how to compress files using KGB archiver 
i tried it a lot of time but it shows "not sufficient memory"
i have 512 Ram 
when i tried in zip mode it compresses not too much !!!
i want to compress at greater extent 
can u tell me?


----------



## n.regmi (Nov 4, 2006)

select archive format to kgb
it compressed my 230 mb image files to only 15.9 mb under normal compression mode. i wonder what happens if u choose maximum compression mode lol.


----------



## shaunak (Nov 5, 2006)

yoursfriend said:
			
		

> can any1 tell me how to compress files using KGB archiver
> i tried it a lot of time but it shows "not sufficient memory"
> i have 512 Ram
> when i tried in zip mode it compresses not too much !!!
> ...



Do any other mode but the maximim. At maximum compression you need 1GB+ memory Any other mode should also offer good compression.

With these settings you should be able to compress properly:

<1>
Type: KGB
ratio: very good
This will use nearly 290Mb of physical memory.

Using "extreme" will bring you system to near standstill but still should work


----------



## SoFtEcH (Nov 6, 2006)

how long it will take to compress/decompress an 1 GB files/folders?.
I'm having 1 G RAM, If it can consumes less time then i may easily upload Vista and can give links to all  ...


----------



## Akshay (Nov 7, 2006)

@softech

Is it legal 2 post vista? I dont think so. Mods mite ban u if its illegal....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 7, 2006)

Wrong Section!

_Thread Reported..._


----------

